# I got my first Elgin!



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

To day is my birthday! And I got an Elgin sooo cool.


----------



## Joe Buffardi (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday!! Neat Wartime Elgin!!


----------



## Evans200 (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy Birthday! CooooL present!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

To bad I sold forks for it the other day!


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2015)

Nice bike! Thinkin earlier than wartime (badge and frame)


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 13, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> To bad I sold forks for it the other day!



You sold the fork from bike?


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Last week I picked up the correct forks for the Elgin ( did not know what bike they belonged to) along with two bikes and a pile of parts. . But quickly sold them never thought I'd get an Elgin.  I just bought the bike this morning.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

*School me on all things Elgin !*

I know I'm missing tank chain guard and forks and one pedal. 
Thanks


----------



## bikewhorder (Dec 13, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> To bad I sold forks for it the other day!




Yeah, let that be a lesson to you, Never sell anything!


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 13, 2015)

I'm not sure this model had a tank with that paint scheme.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 13, 2015)

...


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks to Marius!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

If any one has photos of this paint(rust) style please post
Thanks.


----------



## Sped Man (Dec 13, 2015)

Congrats and Happy Birthday.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thank you


----------



## vincev (Dec 13, 2015)

Happy B Day,kool bike !


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks. 
Turns out stem is made of aluminum is that typ Elgin?


----------



## Euphman06 (Dec 13, 2015)

Huffman possibly. Not sure if elgin had an aluminum stem

Sent from my N800 using Tapatalk


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Yup it has nice raised cast letter H on stem and clamp bolts.


----------



## tech549 (Dec 13, 2015)

ya nice b-day gift,like bikewhorder said don't sell anything!!!


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

Thanks 
I thought I was a Schwinn, Cwc And western flyer guy. Oh well.


----------



## marius.suiram (Dec 13, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Thanks.
> Turns out stem is made of aluminum is that typ Elgin?




I had a Shelby with that Aluminium Art Deco stem.


----------



## pedal_junky (Dec 13, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> If any one has photos of this paint(rust) style please post
> Thanks.




Take 0000 steel wool and wd40, and gently clean a spot on your frame. You'd be surprised how much original paint is underneath what you see now, no need to paint this bike imo.


----------



## Conkity (Dec 13, 2015)

I love my Elgins.  They pretty much ruled the 1930's with some pretty creative iconic bikes.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

That's my plan, I've got to finish my 57 Schwinn all done except front rim and tires. Then I will give Elgin some  love.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 13, 2015)

*Tank?*

The reason I thought it may have had a tank is paint condition at head tube and at seat post tube.
Any one have pictures of how tank is mounted like where brackets are located?
Thanks.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 18, 2015)

Can some one post some pictures of 38-39 Elgins 
Bikes or printed adds sales brochures
And what parts are not correct on this one
Thanks


----------



## Balloontyre (Dec 18, 2015)

Ad from 1935 Sears sale circular, Note the fork.


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 20, 2015)

Thanks


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 21, 2015)

Turns out my aluminum stem is cracked. 
Can some one post a picture of the correct stem for my Elgin? Where they all Art Deco style?
Thanks


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

Here's a bike similar to yours:





http://www.nostalgic.net


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

...and this is a great book to have:

http://rover.ebay.com/rover/1/711-5...0001&campid=5335809022&icep_item=291634630113





The wise man puts his nickels in his head


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 22, 2015)

Just ordered it
Wann sell tank?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

Oldude13 said:


> Just ordered it
> Wann sell tank?




Cool, you can't go wrong there.
Pulled the pic off Dave's site, the bike isn't mine, but a better question might have been: "Sell me the bike?" 
It's complete, original paint, with all the parts...best way to buy


----------



## Oldude13 (Dec 22, 2015)

i'm sorry where's dave site?


----------



## rustjunkie (Dec 22, 2015)

http://www.nostalgic.net


----------

